

Electronic skin tattoo has medical, gaming, spy uses - parallel
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iw627_06ILiBABkBAEvFEUlaEGhg?docId=CNG.6e1e2ad90e2d94b12b6258b7e9c5b33d.611

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875797>

